# Four Seasons Residence Club Scottsdale



## GA17 (Aug 20, 2008)

I unexpectedly came upon a trade for first week in September into the Four Seasons Scottsdale that I could not pass up.  Read the reviews but looking for any other feedback about the resort, activities, suggested restaurants in area, etc.   Does the resort charge for parking?  How is drive to/from the airport?  I've been in Scottsdale for meetings but have never spent any vacation time in the area.

Thank you.


----------



## LLW (Aug 20, 2008)

GA17 said:


> I unexpectedly came upon a trade for first week in September into the Four Seasons Scottsdale that I could not pass up.  Read the reviews but looking for any other feedback about the resort, activities, suggested restaurants in area, etc.   Does the resort charge for parking?  How is drive to/from the airport?  I've been in Scottsdale for meetings but have never spent any vacation time in the area.
> 
> Thank you.



Resort does not charge for parking. The drive from the Phoenix airport takes about 45 minutes. When we were there in January of last year the drive was fine - there was not too much traffic. Not sure about September. I think if you are a golfer you would love Scottsdale. We don't look for too much activities when we are on vacation, so can't help much there. We did drive to Sedona and the Grand Canyon and were quite impressed.  

They have delicious hot cider and fresh apples in the lobby at all times. :whoopie: The unit, Clubhouse and pool are great, and staff was very friendly and helpful in making suggestions. :whoopie: The Four Seasons service is legendary - budget for at least some time at the resort to enjoy it.  But you will at least enjoy the daily maid service.


----------



## happymum (Aug 21, 2008)

A friend just returned from a stay. In the summer it's lemonade that is always available. 
She said the units are gorgeous and the service fantastic. Staff brought cold face cloths, ice cream and ice water as you sat around the pool. Her only complaint was that the maid was stingy on the toiletries. They had two bars of soap for 5 people and had to plead for extras.
Have a fantastic visit!


----------



## GA17 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you for the replies....sounds great.  Looking forward to a relaxing vacation.   Will be sitting by the pool and just hanging out most of the time.  We do plan to take a couple drives and take in the beautiful scenery.


----------



## GregGH (Aug 21, 2008)

happymum said:


> ...... Her only complaint was that the maid was stingy on the toiletries. They had two bars of soap for 5 people and had to plead for extras.
> Have a fantastic visit!



Holly Cow --- just pick up the phone and ask for more- it will be there in 5 minutes.  It is a Four Seasons ...the maids may not want to give you more but the front desk will certainly see you are happy.

Greg


----------



## englishowner (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow

you are so lucky, the resort is amazing, it is so quiet, so peaceful, the service from all staff is top notch, it is not stuffy or over the top, it is just right, we loved our trade there, would go back in a flash!

Get up early in morning and walk to top of Pinnacle Peak, well worth the walk for the view. You have to drive to most places as resort is quite isolated but nothing too far away. There's a really good supermarket with plenty of fresh excellent produce just about 5mins drive away, can't remember its name though. You will not really want to leave resort too much, just go and enjoy!

Lynne


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2008)

englishowner said:


> ...
> 
> You have to drive to most places as resort is quite isolated but nothing too far away. ...
> 
> Lynne


The resort isn't really in Scottsdale, but in the foothills NE of the city. Nothing is too far but there isn't much really close-by.


----------



## tlsbooks (Aug 22, 2008)

englishowner said:


> There's a really good supermarket with plenty of fresh excellent produce just about 5mins drive away, can't remember its name though.



AJ's, at the corner of Pima and Pinnacle Peak


----------



## GA17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you for all the info.   I am looking forward to a week of relaxation.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 22, 2008)

*THE* best ! I'd go back in a flash.

Service, scenery, location, relaxation, spa............... great restaurant on site.

Miscellaneous:
The pools are treated with sodium bromide so you don't smell like Clorox for the rest of the day AND they enforce, gently, the adults only pools for adults and redirect parents with diapered toddlers to the kiddie pool. This is something that has been a minor peeve of mine. I was so glad.

Pinnacle Pete's Patio is around the corner, down the road a short way. Fun !  
http://www.pppatio.com/OldFiles/restaurant/index.html


----------



## GA17 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great - thank you.  Will definitely check out Pinnacle Pete's Patio.   This will definitely be a relaxing vacation so I'm looking forward to the R&R.  Any other suggestions regarding activities or restaurants will be appreciated.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are interested in Architecture you can arrange for a visit to Frank Lloyd Wright's home and studio, Taliesin West, which is located in Scottsdale.

http://www.franklloydwright.org/
http://www.franklloydwright.org/index.cfm?section=tour&action=taliesinwest


----------



## GA17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you.  The Frank Lloyd Wright Tour was on my list of things to do.  The evening tour looks interesting, too.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 26, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> If you are interested in Architecture you can arrange for a visit to Frank Lloyd Wright's home and studio, Taliesin West, which is located in Scottsdale.
> 
> http://www.franklloydwright.org/
> http://www.franklloydwright.org/index.cfm?section=tour&action=taliesinwest



Very interesting place, even if you're not really into architecture.  

Also, go by and visit the Biltmore Hotel.  We just went and walked around the lobby and grounds, which were both very interesting and beautiful.


----------



## GA17 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you for the tips.....I cannot wait until Sunday for my arrival in Scottsdale.  I sooo need a vacation and some R&R.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...tsdale_at_Troon_North-Scottsdale_Arizona.html

http://www.resortvacationstogo.com/Hotel/Four_Seasons_Resort_Scottsdale_at_Troon_North.html


Also, there are jeep tours out to the Sonoran desert that can be arranged, I think. Check with the concierge.  http://www.ghotw.com/hotel/romantic/four-seasons-resort-scottsdale.htm

My favorite memory: getting up very early, sitting on a wall with a cup of hot coffee and watcing the sun come up over the desert.


----------



## GA17 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds great!!!


----------



## julienjay (Sep 1, 2008)

We just got back today from 8 days there. IT IS HEAVEN.

Spend plenty of time at the adult pool at the main resort with misters (complimentary).

Sean the bartender is awesome at Saguaro Blossom (the pool-side restaurant at the main resort)...he does a margarita demonstration on Saturday that is not to be missed. Prickly Pear Margaritas are the best, esp when ordered with chips and salsa. He will remember your name and what you like. Makes you feel like royalty!

Smoothies by the Residence Club pool were also great - our fave was Monkey in the Middle.

Free Arnold Palmers all day in the Residence Club lobby. So yummy.

AJ's is where we shopped...also went to Safeway and Trader Joe's (both relatively close).

The daily housekeeping is a major plus!!!!!!!

DO NOT MISS Greasewood Flats across from the Four Seasons. It is amazing. Cash only. Pinnacle Peak Patio Steakhouse was also a fun experience.

We did the resort activities: Stargazing on Friday, Cowboy Campfire on Saturday. All very fun.

Crescent Moon was good...we ate there twice. Also had room service a couple of times which was good. I hear Talvera is good but we were traveling with kids so we didn't try that.

Taliesen West was great. I would recommend it. We did the tour that lasted an hour and a half. We also did Arizona Science Center but I would not recommend that unless you have kids.

The pay-per-view in the Residence Club was not working. They offered complimentary DVD rentals at the Residence Club front desk to compensate.

We also did a ton of pool time, some ping pong, pool, tennis...just an amazing, relaxing trip.

My favorite thing was sitting on the patio at night just enjoying the solitude. My hubby smoked a cigar a few nights out there, too. 

Also: the jacuzzi tubs are AMAZING. You must have a bath. AWESOME.

The weather this week was incredible. Never over 100 degrees! It rained most nights but that did not bother me. One thing I would warn you about is BUGS. With it being humid, my son got plenty of bug bites one night. I would bring some sort of bug spray if you are going to be outside after dark.

HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 1, 2008)

GA17 said:


> Thank you.  The Frank Lloyd Wright Tour was on my list of things to do.  The evening tour looks interesting, too.




We did the evening tour and loved it.  FLW was interesting but a tyrant.  Some of the stories are interesting.  I have also seen Falling Water in PA and about 6 other FLW build properties, mostly in CA, IL and WI.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 8, 2008)

GA17,
  Would you like to share your impressions ?
  Hope it was a good experience.
  Thanks,
  B


----------

